# Polenta



## Redkite (Jun 9, 2014)

Nasty hypo yesterday after overestimating the carbs in a piece of homemade cake (not baked by me) - turns out it had yoghurt and polenta in place of flour.  Would this be significantly lower carbs?  I don't know much about polenta...


----------



## Hanmillmum (Jun 9, 2014)

I have some ready made polenta in the cupboard and its only 15.7g carbs per 100g weight as opposed to 80g carbs per 100g GF flour - so could well be that : /


----------



## Redkite (Jun 9, 2014)

Oh right, thanks!  That would make quite a difference, oops


----------



## trophywench (Jun 9, 2014)

Was it nice cake?

If so - can you get the recipe?


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 9, 2014)

Lots on the web to look at & look nice & I don't like cake etc


----------



## HERE TINTIN (Jun 9, 2014)

That cake sounds delicous, I love polenta and yoghurt come to think of it  If you could post the recipe Redkite that would be great....Tintin


----------



## KookyCat (Jun 9, 2014)

Nigella's polenta cake is Scrummylicious, doesn't have yoghurt in but still divine.  I had no idea polenta had fewer carbs, so may well be making this later......love a bit of cake 

http://www.nigella.com/recipes/view/LEMON-POLENTA-CAKE-5308


----------



## Redkite (Jun 9, 2014)

I will try and get the recipe!  It was really yummy, had blueberries baked into it as well


----------



## trophywench (Jun 9, 2014)

Don't think the 200g caster sugar is very low carb!  That alone is 190g carb without any other ingredients.


----------



## KookyCat (Jun 9, 2014)

trophywench said:


> Don't think the 200g caster sugar is very low carb!  That alone is 190g carb without any other ingredients.



Damn, the last time I made that I had a functioning pancreas and carbs were just a word on a label . But I did find a recipe for a chocolate mousse cake that's 18g of carb so maybe I'll try that one instead


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jun 14, 2014)

trophywench said:


> Don't think the 200g caster sugar is very low carb!  That alone is 190g carb without any other ingredients.



Simple solution is take half the sugar out and use the equivalent in splenda or another sweetener. Problem solved


----------



## Laura davies (Jun 14, 2014)

Kookycat please share the choc mousse cake  any tips on what to eat from Indian take away tonight not to push BMs up!! Damn D! Family birthday meal tonight.


----------



## Laura davies (Jun 18, 2014)

Been fancying cake all day i think it's my hormones (period) but of course i haven't succumbed to give me a taste of something sweet i had 2 strawberries thinly sliced on 1 oat bix about 15g carbs i was thirsty before i ate that so tested 2 hours after my evening meal (chicken breast, 1 new potato and asparagus) thinking i was high and i was 8.5 must be the warm air that makes me feel thirsty does anyone else feel like this with the heat?


----------

